# pregnancies



## lourdes (Jan 3, 2013)

What is the usual number of times a reputable breeder allows her dam to have a litter? And is there a difference between her first litter and last litter, such as first litter stronger and last litter weaker? And if a dam needs a vets assistance to deliver does this mean she is weak and the litter may be weak as well?
thank you
L


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If the bitch is healthy and recovers well from her litters that is totally up to the breeder and to what you, yourself, want to see. Different people have different opinions about how many times a female should be bred. If a bitch was being bred every heat cycle I would walk away (back to back breedings are OK, but not every cycle). I do not breed my bitches very many times, but that is a choice I make. 

No, often the last litter will be smaller, but not weaker unless the female is no longer in good shape herself. 

No. Sometimes things happen. My own personal opinion is if a bitch needs a c-section for every one of her litters than there is an issue, I would stop breeding her and would not want to breed her daughters. Doesn't mean the dogs themselves would be weak overall. I also believe dogs should be able to breed naturally and bitches that can only be bred via AI should not be bred, but that is a topic for another day.


----------

